# Halifax luthiers?



## Skyze (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. I have a Parts-o-caster I wanna put together.. but the person I brought it to originally couldnt handle it.

Anyone in Halifax who could help me with it?

all I need is basically, drilling the two posts for a Wilkinson trem, it has the standard Fender trem route so its just basically the posts that need to be there. Then afew simple tasks, like attaching the neck. I checked intonation and scale length, all matchs up perfect, if drilled properly.

Wiring of pickups would be great also.

Anyone in Halifax who wouldnt mind helping a guitar-savy person (who unfortunately doesnt have any tools in halifax so cant do it himself) give me a PM!


----------

